# Where is Sedov this summer?



## Majestic Sedov

I've been trying to find out why Sedov hasn't taken part in the usual Regattas and so on this year. I thought for certain she'd be participating in the Black Sea races currently ongoing, but it doesn't appear that she is. She's always been a fixture at these events.


----------



## werner_ju

As far as I know she was in a shipyard for repairs. Current news are that SEDOV just had a visit to Warnemünde, Germany.

Regards,
Werner


----------



## Majestic Sedov

Thanks, Werner. It had been expected that she would take part in all of the usual races in Europe including Kiel. Do you know if she participated in Kiel Week?

Majestic Sedov


----------



## Majestic Sedov

I just found the answer to my question as to whether Sedov was in Kiel for the Kiel Week activities. She was not. She was in a shipyard for repairs. She did, however, visit Kiel in July of 2016 so all was not lost. I am curious as to what the problem is that has her in a shipyard. I trust it is nothing that can't be fixed.

Majestic Sedov


----------



## marlon dean

Majestic Sedov said:


> I just found the answer to my question as to whether Sedov was in Kiel for the Kiel Week activities. She was not. She was in a shipyard for repairs. She did, however, visit Kiel in July of 2016 so all was not lost. I am curious as to what the problem is that has her in a shipyard. I trust it is nothing that can't be fixed.
> 
> Majestic Sedov


Hi! Do you know where is it now?


----------



## Erimus

BALTIYSK, RUSSIA.....
probably there for the winter....maybe alongside the Kaliningrad Naval Dockyards?

geoff


----------



## Majestic Sedov

Hi, Marlon,

No, the whereabouts of Sedov that I have been able to find indicated she was heading to Svetlyy and this was back in September. She may well be heading to Kaliningrad. According to a news item from Tass on April 10 she had left her home port of Murmansk and would be calling Kaliningrad home from henceforth. I had expected to have lots of news about her activities this season but haven't been able to find anything not even a few new pictures. Don't know if she participated in any of the races, etc. this past summer. 

Majestic Sedov


----------

